# Jordanelle 10/13



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Headed up to Jordanelle with my Dad this morning at about 5:00...only to see it start raining when we drove past Jeremy Ranch...luckily it hadn't start raining at the 'nelle yet. We got to our usual spot and rigged up some powerbait to catch some bows and relax. It wasn't more than 3 or 4 minutes after I cast out that my pole started bouncin' like crazy and that's when I knew it was gonna be a good day of fishin', it ended up being a hefty 16" bow, the best one for the day. After that we received a lot of small bites and caught 10-11 total between the both of us. We kept 4 that I caught, 2 were smaller, but were hooked deep and went belly up so I kept them. We were having a lot of success with green and yellow powerbait. I also changed my line to Floroclear P-Line and noticed a world of difference! I caught all my fish on that pole. My other pole had a few small bites, but no hookups.(I have a two pole permit, which I think was well worth it...most of the time  ) 
At about 8:00, the clouds started rolling in really thick and started drizzling and made a nice muddy scene where we were at since all there was were rocks and mud. The water was so low that we were fishing from where our bait usually sits. Anyhow, there was a guy in a truck on the other side of the bay who was callin' for Coyotes for quite a while with no luck, the noise kinda got old, but the rain must have made him give up. 
We kept fishing through the rain until about 10:00 then we took off with our nice creel of fish. I also went scavenging through the rocks looking for lures/hooks/weights, etc from snags left behind when the water was higher like I always do and I found quite a few egg sinkers, hooks, and ever a gold Jake's spinner! That is the second one I have found at Jordanelle! I should have brought a metal detector. When we left I noticed a sign that said to limit consumption of Brown Trout, I guess they have elevated levels of mercury. 
Next time I go to Jordanelle (next week), I will definitely try some flies, there were trout surfacing everywhere! All in all it was good to go fishing with my dad, haven't done that in a long time!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I didn't see anyone else fishing today, exept for when we were leaving I saw one small boat out in the middle of the lake! I was fishing the north end! I will be there when the ICE-ON happens this year for sure!


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

darn that mercury. most southern utah lakes (below cedar breaks) have elevated levels of mercury and it bugs me. glad you got into the fish though. i love to fish when it is drizzling and it seems like it paid off for you.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like an enjoyable time... even with the rain! Good to hear you got into some fish. Im getting closer and closer to going to the Nelle with all these reports!


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Greenguy, if you go and float it and want company let me know. Ill see if I can steal some time away. Ive yet to have luck at the 'nelle, even though Ive only been there 3 times.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats on the trout. I am glad to hear the p-line is working out for you. I started using the 10 lbs test and it is great. Hope you do well at the Nelle when you go again.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> JAT83 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't see anyone else fishing today, exept for when we were leaving I saw one small boat out in the middle of the lake! I was fishing the north end! I will be there when the ICE-ON happens this year for sure!
> ...


We got lucky for the lower elavations last year with that subzero stretch we had before christmas. Let me be the first to say Im willing to suffer through that again this year for an early ice over....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job, man. I'm glad you were treated right for sitting through the weather.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The Nelle is a fussy girl, I have had career days there and been skunked you just never know! I am glad you got to spend some time with your dad and got into a few fish that always makes the drive worth it.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, I'm glad I went, I am probably gonna try and go back this saturday as well...I guess we'll see!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Jordanelle 10/20*

I thought I'd try and hit the 'Nelle up again and went up there early saturday morning, probably around 6:00. It was a long dark walk to the shore line since the water is as low as I have ever seen it. Right when we got to the water the wind picked up and from that point on it only got stronger  ...I was fishing on the north side of the lake on the dike that runs east and west...I usually cast south, but since the wind was so intense I had no choice but to go home or fish in the smaller area on the north side (I am stubborn). I was able to cast, but that didn't mean the wind wasn't miserable! Then the rain came and I had mud caked all over our shoes. To make a long story short, we went home with nothing other than muddy shoes, but oh well, it left for some funny stories when we got home :lol: ...I'll have to try my luck another Saturday morning...maybe I'll try East Caynon next week.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Cross our fingers but the weather is supposed to be nice this weekend, the last 4 weeks we have had good weather for the weekday and stoms on the weekend... YUK!! I am looking forward to not having to dress up like a snowman to get out an fish!


----------

